# Rabbit Shows: Aloha from Edmonton



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 5, 2006)

Held at Bonnie Doon Mall.









Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 5, 2006)

Costume Contest at the Show.







The King and I... Theme



















Ballerina... Rabbit is a Buck. :shock:



















Howdy! 







Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 5, 2006)

Costume Contest Continued ...









Judging ...




















Bunnies andPrizes ...










Overall Winners ...






Rainbows!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 5, 2006)

Aww see! I should have entered! I could have put Mocha in a tutu!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2006)

:laugh:These are awesome! :thanks:

The lop in the tutu doesn't look too impressed, but that littleHotot looks pleased as punch! :biggrin What a little show off! 

Is that the only contest? 

More pics!! :cameraMore pics!!:camera

We want all kinds of pics ALL weekend!!:camera:camera:camera:camera:camera:camera:camera:camera:camera:camera:camera



sas et al


----------



## naturestee (Aug 5, 2006)

Awesome pics! I'm imaging dressing Sprite up like that hotot. If you think she looks angry now, imagine her in a dress!

Considering she's still mad at me for brushing her three days ago...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 5, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Aww see! I should have entered!


 Everyone entered received a nice stuffed bunny asa prize.
And there was still some prizes left over.

Rainbows! :brown-bunny


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 5, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Is that the only contest?


 
It was a fun contest open toanyone to start the show.
Then they went intothe Specialty Sanction* for Mini Rex, Holland Lops, Mini Lops & Netherland Dwarfs.*

Today they will do the Breeders Cup. This award is designed to acknowledge the dedication and commitment that it takes to improve breeds while maintaining show quality brood stock.

Then the show begins, with 4 Judges, judging *2 Open Sanctions.*

Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 5, 2006)

You should have entered My Baby PEBBLES, she woiuld have won all the stuffed toys.

Soooska

PS

I'm needing my Pebbles fix....Pictures please.

:jumpforjoy::apollo::brown-bunny


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 5, 2006)

:bunnydance:Cutest...pictures...ever!:bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 5, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww,i'm in love,this picture is just soooooooo cute!

but they are all the sweetest little bunnies,i just loved looking at those pictures with a big smile








cheryl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 6, 2006)

Want toknow what's really funny?! The REW Holland Lop in the tutu is a *boy*.:laugh:

I met him today and OMG, he was the friendliest rabbit ever! I could sit and pet him for hours.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 6, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I met him today and OMG, he was the friendliest rabbit ever! I could sit and pet him for hours.








Rainbows! :whistling


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 6, 2006)

Pet_Bunny, you are so mean! I just find it hilarious that when people see a flash they automatically say 'hey Stan' without even looking to see who it is.:laugh:

Adorable little baby Holland Lop...





A French Lop! They are so big! I want one!





Sable Point Holland Lop





Jersey Wooly





Adorable Lionhead





I love the Tans!





Now this is Zoey's brother, Takota.










And her sister, Sakari.





Both Takota and Sakari





Zoey's nephew, Frasier





Angora drinking water...










American Fuzzy Lop





Another Holland Lop





REW French Lop





French Lops in the judging coops





Judging French Lops





An adorable Black Japanese Harlequin who won 'Best of Opposite Sex of Breed'










Another American Fuzzy Lop





Getting pretty for the show...





I thought this was precious!





A chocolate Tan





Dwarf Hotot in the judging coops





This is the oh so sweet little REW Holland that wore the tutu (poor guy, LOL)





Judge and 'judge in training'





Holland Lops in the coops





A Mini Lop that wants out


----------



## Spring (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm.. In..Love!






OO! I might be going to a fair tomorrow or Monday.. I wonder if they have 4H Buns?  Ishould bring the cam cam.. .


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 6, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny, you are so mean! I just find it hilarious that when people see a flash they automatically say 'hey Stan' without even looking to see who it is.


 Between the two of us snapping away, everybody was blinded.





Rainbows!:camera


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 6, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I thought this was precious!


That is cute. My pictures shot thru cage bars don't turn out good. They really affect the focus.

Rainbows! :upsidedown


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 17, 2006)

Pipp* wrote: *


> We want all kinds of pics ALL weekend!!:camera:camera:camera


 The show was held over 3 days, and I ended up with over 700 pictures. :shock:
It took me all week to go through the bunny pictures.

I've been busy every weekend, out taking pictures of festivals and events around our city. 
For example,Capital Ex, (our fair) I took 310 pictures. Heritage Festival Days, I took 352 pictures. 
And this weekend, I will be out taking pictures of the Dragon Boat Races. 

So now I will try to post some pictures of the Rabbit Show in Edmonton.

Rainbows! :camera


----------



## Pipp (Aug 17, 2006)

Whoopee, photos are coming, photos are coming!!!!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 17, 2006)

:waiting:Hey Stan, still waiting for the photos! Love to see those photos!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, the photos will be here soon,Stan would never let us down, nope, we should see photos anytime now,yup yup yup...


----------



## Pipp (Aug 17, 2006)

Uh Stan, about those photos?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 17, 2006)

Staaaaa....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 17, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Staaaaa....








Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 17, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> My pictures shot thru cage bars don't turn out good. They really affect the focus.


 I figured it out. Have to use manual focus for these shots.
















Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 17, 2006)

How did you come home without a Bunny?

I couldn't go to anyof these shows without bringing one home.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 17, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> How did you come home without a Bunny?


 I was there for three days, and there were so many bunnies. One wouldn't be enough. :bunnyheart
Besides there was a no sale policy during the show. :disgust:
















Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 17, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Awesome pics! I'm imaging dressing Sprite up like that hotot.




















Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 17, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I'm needing my Pebbles fix....Pictures please.


 Here's one that looks like Pebbles. :bunnydance:






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> *:bunnydance:Cutest...pictures...ever!:bunnydance:
> *


 













[/quote]Rainbows! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Awwwwwwwww,i'm in love,this picture is just soooooooo cute!


 
Ohh my goodness.... not another picture of me. :shock:






Rainbows! :elephant:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*Here are the four Judges at our show.*





*Ruth Dapper (Minnesota)*





*Anna Dapper (Minnesota)*





*Jake Kuntz (Washington)*






*Jeff Albright (Florida)*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*Here are some of the Awards and Prizes from the show.*



















*There were four Shows, A, B, C, and D.*














*We had sets of cages to give away.*







*There were sets of mats and feeders as prizes.*







*These were left over from the Costume Contest so we held a draw for them.*


----------



## Spring (Aug 18, 2006)

Oooo! If I ever go to Edmonton for a little shop till you drop.. MAKING SURE IT'S WHEN THE RABBIT SHOW IS!

















I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in looooove! 

Great pics!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you see the pin she is wearing? :bunnydance:










Behind the table you can see Pet Bunny with his camera!
Thanks Supertwist for the picture.




*That's me! :embarrassed:*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Oooo! If I ever go to Edmonton for a little shop till you drop.. MAKING SURE IT'S WHEN THE RABBIT SHOW IS!


November2006, is the next big show. :bunnydance: It will be combined with Agriculture Week at Northlands.
And you can shop till you drop at West Edmonton Mall. 
Don't forget,wedon't have any Provincial Sales Tax. :agree

Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Spring (Aug 18, 2006)

I really should move to Alberta.. BC is stinky about the extrasales tax!They also don't have many rabbit shows where I live .

My uncle used to live in Edmonton, then he moved to calgary. I really need to go on a vacation!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*Some more Bunnies.* :apollo:





Japanese Harlequin





Polish





Lionhead





Angora


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> This is Zoey'ssister, Sakari.


 








*Did Someone Say Treats? :carrot*









*Brrr...That Ice Cream Was Cold!!!* 

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*Now Don't Even ThinkAbout Flirting With The Boys!!!*









*Groom Me!*









*Psst ... We Can Make A Break For It!*


----------



## naturestee (Aug 18, 2006)

Can it be? Is it two Zoey siblings?:inlove:

And I might need to drive up and steal that dwarf hotot, dress and all!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Can it be? Is it two Zoey siblings?


 MyBabyBunnies* wrote: *


> Both Takota and Sakari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 18, 2006)

So Pet_Bunny, thiers actually a human behind all these pictures. The most we ever see of you is your hand. LOL

Great pictures. I want more Bunnies.:bunny19:dutch:rabbithop:brownbunny:bunny2:bunny2:anotherbun:brown-bunny

Soooska


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*Here's the setup in the Mall.*























Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Spring (Aug 18, 2006)

I am_so _inlove with the REW lop!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> I am_so _inlove with the REW lop!


 *Isn't he something...... :bunny19*






Rainbows!:bunnyheart


----------



## Spring (Aug 18, 2006)

He is so sweet. I love lops.. especially the ones that look like simese cats (forogot the breed name? Sable I think??)

Who ever owns him is lucky, If I lived in Edmonton I'd pay anything to give him a cuddle!

*Sniffle Sniffle* I want that baby.. do you know his name?


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey is that Wesley ona leash?








Great pics!! Thanks so much!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 18, 2006)

The tri color is Zoey's sister in this picture and the little broken orange is her nephew! I love getting to see her siblings all the time, it's great!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 18, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Who ever owns him is lucky, If I lived in Edmonton I'd pay anything to give him a cuddle!


 No need to pay, the owner was more than happy to let you pet him. I spent probably 10-15 minutes petting him because he was such a big love.


----------



## Spring (Aug 18, 2006)

Hehe, aww what a sweet heart. I need to go bunny napping in Edmonton..  Maybe stop in to get Pebbles and MochaSpica andZoeywell I'm at it .


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Dec 20, 2006)

God, how tiny are the cages! :X

Poor bunnies, they look terrified


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been to a few shows and I've got to say that the rabbits are rarely terrified (at least the ones I've seen). 

Usually they spend a lot of time sleeping or nosing at the cage aspeople walk by. Many rabbits who go to shows seem to enjoy them.

They're only in those small cages for a short time - it isn't as if they live in them.


Peg
*

bunsterlove1969 wrote: *


> God, how tiny are the cages! :X
> 
> Poor bunnies, they look terrified


----------

